# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  آموزش جامع دلفی

## Delphi Skyline

سلام .
با اجازه اساتید و مدیران سایت :
در این مقاله سعی دارم به آموزش کامل دلفی بپردازم .
آموزش به صورت ساده برای مبتدیان است اما همراه با جزییات و نکات مهم و کاربردی .
آموزش از سطح مبتدی شروع و به یاری خدا به سطح پیشرفته ختم می شود .
از شما دوستان خواهشمندام که مقالات آموزشی دیگر را در تاپیکی دیگر بنویسید تا از تداخل و سردرگمی جلوگیری بعمل آید .
هر روز درسی جدید را به این تاپیک اضافه می کنم .
امروز جهت شروع کار فصل اول را که فصل کوچکی هست رو یکجا میگم .

----------


## Delphi Skyline

فصل 1
دلفی چیست ؟

فهرست مطالب این فصل
-    تاریخچه دلفی
-    IDE و SDK و Platform 
-    نسخه های دلفی
-    دلفی در لینوکس
-    کتابخانه های دلفی
-    مروری بر فصل

-تاریخچه دلفی

دلفی در سال 1995 توسط آندرس هلزبرگ در شرکت بورلند ساخته شد .
هسته و شالوده و سینتکس (قواعد و شکل زبان برنامه نویسی) از زبان پاسکال گرفته شده است . 

IDE- و SDK و Platform

در این بخش توضیحات مختصری را درباره ی هر یک از این اصطلاحات بیان می کنیم :
1 – IDE : محیط توسعه مجتمع : IDE همان محیطی است که برنامه های دلفی یا هر زبان دیگری را در آن می نویسید . شاید شما بگویید که مثلا چرا به Notepad که ما برنامه های اسمبلی را در آن می نویسیم می گوییم Editor و نمی گوییم IDE . 
بارز ترین تفاوت IDE با Editor این است که IDE شامل Debugger و مدیریت پروژه و ... می باشد . Borland Delphi و Microsoft Visual Studio .NET نمونه هایی از IDE هستند . یک IDE می تواند شامل چند زبان برنامه نویسی باشد و MS VS.NET حتی قابلیت افزودن زبان جدید به IDE را دارد .

2 – SDK  : کیت توسعه نرم افزاری : تعریف این اصطلاح کمی مشکل به نظر می رسد اما آن را این طور می توان تعریف کرد : بسته ای است شامل کامپایلر و در بعضی مواقع کتابخانه و ... که قابلیت تولید نرم افزار را برای پلات فرمی خاص فراهم می کند . JDK و .NET SDK نمونه هایی از SDK هستند .

3 – Platform : هر سیستم عامل را یک پلات فرم گویند . البته پلات فرم هایی نیز هستند که مانند سیستم عاملی بر روی دیگر سیستم عامل ها قرار می گیرند .
نمونه هایی از دسته اول : Windows , Linux , DOS , MacOSX , OS/2 , Symbian .
نمونه هایی از دسته دوم : Java Runtime , .NET Platform .
برای تولید نرم افزار برای هر پلات فرم نیاز مند SDK مخصوص به آن پلات فرم هستیم .

-نسخه های دلفی

دلفی 1 (1995) : 16 بیتی بود . تحت ویندوز 3.1 . دارای کتابخانه VCL  16 بیتی .
دلفی 2 (1996) : اولین نسخه 32 بیتی . تحت ویندوز 95 .
دلفی 3 (1997) : 32 بیتی .
دلفی 4 (1998) : 32 بیتی .
دلفی 5 (1999) : 32 بیتی . این نسخه یکی از بهترین نسخه های دلفی از آب درآمد .  این نسخه از دلفی دارای کامپاننت های Indy  نبود . 
دلفی 6 (2000) : 32 بیتی .
دلفی 7 (2001) : میشه گفت از نظر اکثر دلفی کار ها بهترین نسخه دلفی بود ( البته دلفی 2007 میتونه بهتر باشه ) . سازگاری با Windows XP . دارای یک آپدیت پکی با نام Delphi 7.1 . در این نسخه یک پیش نمایش برای نسخه دلفی تحت دات نت وجود داشت که به طور پیش فرض در محیط دلفی نصب نمی شد .
دلفی 8 (2003) : بدترین نسخه دلفی . این اولین نسخه دلفی تحت دات نت یا همان Delphi.NET بود که به دلیل عدم حمایت از Win32 (پلات فرم های نسخه های قدیم) اصلا راضی کننده نبود و طرفداری نداشت .
دلفی 2005 (2004) : در این نسخه شماره های دلفی از اعداد به سال تغییر کرد (مثلا به جای دلفی 9 دلفی 2005 بود) . این نسخه از IDE (به طور بسیار خلاصه محیط برنامه نویسی) دلفی یک محیط با سه زبان برنامه نویسی بود : 1 – سی شارپ 1.1 2 – دلفی 32      3- دلفی برای دات نت ( تحت دات نت 1.1 ) . نام اصلی این نسخه Borland Developer Studio 2.0 یا به اختصار BDS2.0 بود .
IDE این نسخه از دلفی پر از اشکال , کند بود و اصلا خوش دست و راحت نبود به همین دلیل مورد استقبال قرار نگرفت .
دلفی 2006 – BDS3.0 (2005) : سرعت بارگذاری (Load) IDE بهتر شده بود .
علاوه بر دلفی و سی شارپ برای اولین بار سی بیلدر 7.0 (C++‎Builder 2006) نیز به این اضافه شده بود . بسیاری از اشکالات ورژن قبلی رفع شده بود ولی هنوز IDE مناسب برای کار نبود و اشکالات بسیاری به چشم می خورد .
دلفی 2007 برای وین 32 (2007) : در این نسخه توسعه دلفی از قسمت اصلی شرکت بورلند جدا شد و به صورت بخشی مستقل در آمد که فقط روی توسعه زبان های برنامه نویسی و IDE ها کار می کنند به نام from Borland CodeGear . IDE بسیار بهتر از قبل شده است و حالا قابل سرمایه گذاری است . این نسخه از دلفی از ویندوز ویستا نیز پشتیبانی می کند  . این دلفی به صورت پک های مختلف عرضه شد که از قرار زیر است :
Delphi 2007 for Win32 : فقط شامل دلفی 2007 تحت وین 32 است .
CodeGear RAD Studio 2007 : شامل دلفی 2007 تحت وین 32 و C++‎Builder 2007 است .

-دلفی در لینوکس

کایلکس نسخه ای از دلفی و سی بیلدر بود که تحت لینوکس بود و از کتابخانه CLX استفاده می کرد (VCL نداشت) . آخرین نسخه این برنامه در سال 2001 تولید شد و دیگر توسعه نیافت ( البته آینده کایلکس با آمدن CodeGear قابل پیش بینی نیست و شاید در آینده ای نزدیک توسعه یابد . ) . این نسخه به صورت اصلی از RedHat Linux 7.0 پشتیبانی می کرد و با نسخه های بعدی لینوکس مشکل دارد ( البته تا به امروز patch های زیادی جهت سازگاری کایلکس با نسخه های جدید لینوکس منتشر شده اما به دلیل اینکه این patch ها توسط سازنده های اصلی توسعه نیافتند چندان قابل اطمینان نبوده و سازگاری 100% را با نسخه های جدید لینوکس ندارند به همین دلیل چندان استفاده از آنها مناسب نیست ) . آخرین نسخه کایلکس Borland Kylix 3 بود .

-کتابخانه های دلفی

کتابخانه چیست ؟
کتابخانه شامل یونیت ها و توابع و روال ها و کامپاننت ها (عناصر) است که کار را برای برنامه نویسی بسیار آسان می کند .

دلفی تحت وین 32 یا همان دلفی معمولی خودمان از دو کتابخانه پشتیبانی می کند:
1 – VCL (Visual Component Library) : دلفی به دلیل این کتابخانه جامع و کامل شهرت یافت و دوست داشتنی شد .  این کتابخانه ویژوال است ( یعنی دارای عناصر بصری می باشد ) . در این کتابخانه اشیا با حرف t آغاز می شوند به عنوان مثال tObject . 
2 – CLX : کاربرد زیادی ندارد . این کتابخانه Cross-Platform است یعنی تحت چند پلات فرم یا میشه گفت سیستم عامل استفاده می شود  .بیشتر در کایلکس (دلفی در لینوکس) مورد استفاده قرار می گرفت . امکانات کمتری نسبت به VCL دارد .

و اما دلفی دات نت  دارای دو کتابخانه است :
1 – VCL for .NET : همان VCL است اما تحت دات نت .
2 - .NET Library : کتابخانه جامع خود مایکروسافت دات نت .

----------


## Delphi Skyline

ببخشید اگر کمی دیر شد . فصل دو نیز اضافه شد .

فصل 2 : IDE دلفی - در قالب PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/40921996...Part2.pdf.html

فصل 1  : دلفی چیست ؟  - در قالب PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/40921271...Part1.pdf.html

----------


## Delphi Skyline

به گفته دوستومون SmarTech فایل ها ضمیمه شد . منتظر فصل 3 باشید .
با تشکر از همه دوستان  ::  .

----------

